# Health Insurance for Pets



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, so I don't know if this is in the right spot. Hopefully it is. Sorry if it isn't.

So I was at the grocery store today, and I stopped to look at the BARF dog food section where they had some treats and doggy ice cream and yadda yadda. I found this little brochure for Pet Health Insurance, and I looked at it. It would cost me about $120 a month to insure all five of my babies! I mean, yeah, it could come in handy down the road if one of them were to have an accident, but when you think about it, you're basically paying more than you would be getting back, because if you add it all together (they cover until nine years of age), $13,000, and they'll only cover up to $12,000 accident, $10,500 illness, AND you have to pay a copay of $50 for each visit. If you take two visits a year to the vet PER pet (could be less or more, depending), that's $4,500 extra, bringing your total payments up to nearly $17,500!!! Not only that, but who's to say you even have enough accidents to add up to the full amount in which they'll pay?

Is it just me, or is anyone else here willing to take their chances?

Anyone actually have pet insurance?

Anyone actually have GOOD pet insurance that isn't an arm and a leg?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to have it for Champ, but after about 6 months or so, I decided it wasn't worth it. 
I don't regret not having it. I guess if we were to have some kind of terrible illness or accident I might wish I had it, but I have four dogs and a cat, I'll pocket the cash. 

What Jon and I have been doing since we decided to persue breeding, is we put away about $50 a month to our pet emergency fund. I find this to be a great alternative.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wished I'd gotten it as I've spent nearly $6,000 in vet bills on my female since she was a puppy til now with the last being a endoscopy surgery for a stuck turkey neck that cost 2,700, I'd spend any amount of money on my dogs but it definitely would have come in handy.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't find it worth it either, but I work for a vet so I get massive discounts. I would just put whatever you would spend a month on the insurance in a savings account for the emergency situation for which you would need it. But you would have to be good and not use if for anything but ER vet situations.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have never had pet insurance for my pups! I just find it to be too expensive.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> What Jon and I have been doing since we decided to persue breeding, is we put away about $50 a month to our pet emergency fund. I find this to be a great alternative.


That's actually not a bad idea! XP I may just have to start doing this once Adam's and my jobs get more steady and we're making enough money to put away an extra $50 a month. haha.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> That's actually not a bad idea! XP I may just have to start doing this once Adam's and my jobs get more steady and we're making enough money to put away an extra $50 a month. haha.


I recently started doing this too! I put aside $100 for my baby, and never touch it when I'm in need of money! Another great way of going is to look at Care Credit. This is what I will apply for if Aspen has an accident or something and the surgery is way too expensive. It's just like a credit card and they give you up to 24 months to pay the surgery off.

CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

just adding to this thread. on the gsd forum i belong to, PetPlan is the overwhelming choice for pet insurance. they dont exclude for hereditaty conditions, have no limits per condition and no lifetime limits.

putting away money sounds good in theory, but you could put away $100 a month for 3 years then still fall short with a major surgery/treatment/lifetime of expensive meds etc...not only that, now you would have to start putiing away money all over again.

i pay about $23/month for a 3 yr old female GSD.

(my) coverage thru PetPlan is $8,000 per year (this amount completely renews every year). i pay a $200 deductible for each condition, then PetPlan pays 90%. (one can choose higher limits/lower deductible/different copay).

they have paid 3 claims since ive had them with no hassles whatsoever.

however, i understand with multiple dogs buying pet insurance can be unfeasible for some.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

In the long run, it's not cost-effective (obviously, or they wouldn't be able to profit from the product). Plus, most of them have fairly low coverage limits and dealing with a very serious procedure or chronic (but manageable) condition can blow right through the limits. 

I wouldn't ever consider one with a low benefit limit, and even then we're to the point where we can self-insure. The only reason we'd consider it at this point is because we don't want the cost of vet care to be a factor in whether or not we authorize the treatment -- we want to only look at whether or not it provides a good chance at a positive outcome that maintains or restores a high quality of life. That would come at considerable expected long-term cost, but I can understand how someone would want to pay a little more each month so they won't have to face an agonizing decision between (say) $10,000 in vet bills or their pet.

Interesting about this PetPlan, because I'd never heard of one with no lifetime caps.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> In the long run, it's not cost-effective (obviously, or they wouldn't be able to profit from the product). Plus, most of them have fairly low coverage limits and dealing with a very serious procedure or chronic (but manageable) condition can blow right through the limits.
> 
> Interesting about this PetPlan, because I'd never heard of one with no lifetime caps.


that is why PetPlan is the only choice that made sense to any of us. there is absolutely no limit per condition. to be fair, if one chooses, for example, the $12,000 per year coverage, you are limited during that year to that amount, but $12,000 is right back in your available coverage on day 1 of the next year. for me persoanlly, im pretty comfortable that the $8000 per year will prevent me from having finances dictate any decisions i make on care.

i havent known anyone to use up their yearly coverage, though some with some very serious procedures have come close, but then all that money gets renewed again anyway with a new year.

of course the insurance company makes money, but pet insurance is so much cheaper than human health coverage that for 1 or 2 dogs it makes alot of sense to me.

if i just put away the $23/month instead of spending it on premiums for $8000/year coverage, that wouldnt begin to cover anything serious.

i agree that anyone that can afford to put away several hundred dollars a month is closer to having the ability to self insure (but may still fall short in the end).

for roughly $3000 in premiums over the next decade, i will have $80,000 available for any care needed. will i use all that? i sure hope not. for me the $23/month is just peace of mind.


----------

